# Submitting to a search



## vasuderatorrent (Sep 11, 2019)

Is it unconstitutional for a citizen to allow a cop to violate their 4th and 5th amendment rights?

Should we as Americans be allowed to submit to road blocks within in the various states we live?  Should we be answering questions made my police officers?

Is this act of being selfish and/or cowardly just a recipe for eliminating the 2nd amendment and 1st amendment rights as well?

As Americans I think we are mandated to tell a cop to shut the fuck up when they start making small talk.  We are under no obligation to talk.  We are under no obligation to allow you to search our vehicles.  The unwillingness of Americans to enforce the constitution needs to stop.

But then again they can always shoot you.  I guess the constitution isn't worth dying over. Some would disagree.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Is it unconstitutional for a citizen to allow a cop to violate their 4th and 5th amendment rights?
> 
> Should we as Americans be allowed to submit to road blocks within in the various states we live?  Should we be answering questions made my police officers?
> 
> ...









If I was a cop I'd crack you in the head with my nightstick.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 11, 2019)

We have those random dui checkpoints occasionally. And then cars are basically parked in a big line on a roadway waiting for their turn to be stopped before they're allowed to move freely again.

Every single time, I think maybe a half dozen times this has happened, mainly because they always do those in the same areas I tend to drive into town.  I'm next in line and I roll my window down and the man from the government with the gun asks where I'm headed this evening.  I always say anywhere I want. Why?

And every single time, the man from the government with the gun has said, enjoy your evening, sir. Then I proceed to move freely again. Sometimes they'll pause like wtf did you just say? They totally don't expect it. lol.

Now, I wouldn't advise people to just go doing this. You have to have a certain kind of demeanor in order to get away with it.

But that's just my experience.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 11, 2019)

The stop and frisk stuff, that's a blatant tyranny, I've never had experience with that, but that's a major naw naw.


----------



## norwegen (Sep 11, 2019)

A cop asked me if I wanted a ticket to the policeman's ball. I asked him to quit bothering me.

Then I sued him.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 11, 2019)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Is it unconstitutional for a citizen to allow a cop to violate their 4th and 5th amendment rights?
> 
> Should we as Americans be allowed to submit to road blocks within in the various states we live?  Should we be answering questions made my police officers?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 11, 2019)

They set up DUI checkpoints around here in the upper Ohio River valley too.  In turn, they almost always report arrests for DUI.

I know that driving is a privilege, not a right.  I know that DUI included accidents can be reduced.  I am willing to temporarily cede my driving privileges for public safety.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Sep 11, 2019)

I do not have a problem with that. Its a dirty job and someone has to do it.

People are always in a hurry to get nowhere

now you have an excuse for being late and something to talk about

I do a lot of driving

get pulled over

Do you know why I pulled you over, Sir

NO

I notice you did Blah, blah, blah. Sir

Really

Can I see your license and registration, Sir

Here you go

Have a nice day Sir,

It can only get better


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Sep 11, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > Is it unconstitutional for a citizen to allow a cop to violate their 4th and 5th amendment rights?
> ...



A lot of people do get beat in the head by cops.  4th amendment and 5th amendment rights are stupid.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Sep 11, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> They set up DUI checkpoints around here in the upper Ohio River valley too.  In turn, they almost always report arrests for DUI.
> 
> I know that driving is a privilege, not a right.  I know that DUI included accidents can be reduced.  I am willing to temporarily cede my driving privileges for public safety.



So is it illogical to think if a local police department can abolish the 4th amendment then they can abolish the 1st amendment too?


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Sep 11, 2019)

Kilroy2 said:


> I do not have a problem with that. Its a dirty job and someone has to do it.
> 
> People are always in a hurry to get nowhere
> 
> ...



So the fourth amendment is basically dumb and unnecessary?


----------



## Markle (Sep 11, 2019)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Is it unconstitutional for a citizen to allow a cop to violate their 4th and 5th amendment rights?
> 
> Should we as Americans be allowed to submit to road blocks within in the various states we live?  Should we be answering questions made my police officers?
> 
> ...



Stupid thread.

You've been busted for drug trafficking or outstanding warrants in a regular traffic stop.  Sucks to be you.

You're required to provide identification when requested by law enforcement.  If you refuse, they can and will detain you until they know your identity.  Do you have a problem with that?  Then refuse, let us know how that works for you.

Why do you think showing your ass to a cop, whose job is incredibly difficult without you, is a good thing?


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Sep 11, 2019)

Markle said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > Is it unconstitutional for a citizen to allow a cop to violate their 4th and 5th amendment rights?
> ...



I gave him my identification and my registration. What is wrong with that?

What is your view on the fourth amendment? Should it be abolished to make cops feel better about themselves?

I was stopped along with dozens of other people just for driving.  Apparently driving is suspicious behavior.

I committed no crime.  I drank no alcohol.  I didn't get a ticket for anything.  I didn't get arrested.  Why in the fuck was I stopped?  Why in the fuck were the dozens of people in front of me stopped?  Why were the people behind me being stopped?  It didn't make any sense.

It was a huge operation of about 50 police officers from different departments.  It is a monthly ritual. I doubt they were enforcing the law.

I doubt they were looking for a specific person.  Otherwise they would let most people go.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 11, 2019)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Is it unconstitutional for a citizen to allow a cop to violate their 4th and 5th amendment rights?
> 
> Should we as Americans be allowed to submit to road blocks within in the various states we live?  Should we be answering questions made my police officers?
> 
> ...


It seems, though I hope I'm wrong; that the opportunity to restore the rightful hierarchy of servant/master has slipped through the fingers of an all too fearful American people, who prefer the comforts of slavery, over the dangers of freedom...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 11, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> They set up DUI checkpoints around here in the upper Ohio River valley too.  In turn, they almost always report arrests for DUI.
> 
> I know that driving is a privilege, not a right.  I know that DUI included accidents can be reduced.  I am willing to temporarily cede my driving privileges for public safety.


And DUI checkpoints don’t violate the Fourth Amendment.


----------



## Markle (Sep 11, 2019)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > vasuderatorrent said:
> ...



Like I said, stupid thread.  Show your "bravery" and show your ass.  Go for it!


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Sep 11, 2019)

Markle said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



Every American is obligated to enforce the constitution. Why are you so willing to give the American way of life away to a bunch of thugs?

Because it is the most convenient?


----------



## miketx (Sep 11, 2019)

norwegen said:


> A cop asked me if I wanted a ticket to the policeman's ball. I asked him to quit bothering me.
> 
> Then I sued him.


They have balls?


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Sep 11, 2019)

Markle said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



You may not think I deserve 4th and 5th amendment rights but the supreme law of the land says I get them anyways.  Whether I deserve them or not.

You certainly don't deserve them but you have them too.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Sep 11, 2019)

miketx said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > A cop asked me if I wanted a ticket to the policeman's ball. I asked him to quit bothering me.
> ...



Cops don't need balls. They can just taze people or shoot people that hurt their feelings.

They should be focused on protecting the rights of citizens rather than protecting their own ego.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)

vasuderatorrent said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > vasuderatorrent said:
> ...


Being an asshole to them for no reason is stupid too.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Sep 11, 2019)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Is it unconstitutional for a citizen to allow a cop to violate their 4th and 5th amendment rights?
> 
> Should we as Americans be allowed to submit to road blocks within in the various states we live?  Should we be answering questions made my police officers?
> 
> ...



I haven't been searched or arrested  since im a teenager ...ive been pulled over plenty o times 
I got pulled by a NYS Tropoper out on L.I. after I smoked a joint in the car with a smoking hot piece of ass 
couldn't of been 20 minutes later
Nuttin 
OZium rules .....

A TSA black fag male agent at Newark   touched my special place grabbed my balls. The dude then gave me that im a pig whore fuck me look....ive been hit on by gay dudes plenty of times ....I just dont go that way ...if it makes the sensitive progressive homos feel any better I never beat the snot out of any of em .

 So since im a dopey prick 
I started almost yelling  "I need an adult I NEED AN ADULT "  which got me flagged and they wanted to search everything ...... NO shit !!
Then I wouldn't shut up about how their fruit loop sex fiend homo grabbed my cock and every time they kinda tried to change the subject ..."where ya going  what are you going there for" ..i wouldn't even acknowledge the question  I just wouldn't  shut up about my wee wee ,my jew lawyer in super swanky offices on 7th av  , and he should be fired Immediately! ...BUT MY COCK !!!!  is someone from the feds here ?! GEt me a federal officer I may of throw in the words " i don't have to talk to any rent a cop" one who BTW just molested me  ! ....this went on for probably less than 5 minutes all of a sudden they couldn't get me out fast enough ....

NOW if it was a hot female  brunet ...well then


----------



## Kilroy2 (Sep 12, 2019)

probable cause is the standard and if he is an honest cop then you are at his mercy. 

If you got nothing to hide and you did nothing then it is ridiculous to think that they are got to plant evidence on you

They do their check and move on. 

I drive rental cars all the time and they ask me for insurance card and I just say rental car. Don't have it. 

Some may say how do I know the car isn't stolen

Well if it was stolen when you run the license check and it should tell you if it is.  

Cops don't want to do reports unless they have too. 

I am just talking about motor vehicle stop and not them coming into the home (warrant please) or you fit the description of someone ( check the ID card) 

It doesn't matter I am not a criminal


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Sep 12, 2019)

I prefer to give them my license and registration then continue driving.

If they decide to issue a citation then I will say thank you and then continue driving.

If they decide to search me then I will accept the warrant and politely allow them to search my car.

If they want to arrest me then I will politely comply with any orders the cop gives me.

If I am not receiving a citation or being arrested then the cop needs to politely burn in hell for all eternity for stopping me.  But I will still show him my drivers license and registration.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Sep 12, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Let me get this straight.  The following things are stupid:

- Being an asshole to a cop for no reason.
- 4th amendment rights
- 5th amendment rights

Right?  How about being an asshole to a cop who disrespects me as a private citizen with 4th and 5th amendment rights?  Is that stupid too?

I am not trash.  I am an American citizen.  I should be treated as one.  Maybe I should start carrying my birth certificate around with me.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Sep 12, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > They set up DUI checkpoints around here in the upper Ohio River valley too.  In turn, they almost always report arrests for DUI.
> ...



That is what the courts decided but I don't follow the logic.  So cops can pull anybody over for any reason? or even no reason?


----------



## Erinwltr (Sep 12, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > Is it unconstitutional for a citizen to allow a cop to violate their 4th and 5th amendment rights?
> ...


What a funny story that never happened.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2019)

vasuderatorrent said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > vasuderatorrent said:
> ...


Here's the problem with that.....usually you have no contact with a cop unless you've broken a law or are a suspect in a crime. 
So copping an attitude with a cop only means you have no respect with authority figures which is a primary cause of most of the crime in America.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Sep 12, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> ..usually you have no contact with a cop unless you've broken a law or are a suspect in a crime..



I was referencing a road block.  Continue with your eloquent theory that cops respect people's fourth and fifth amendment rights.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2019)

vasuderatorrent said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > ..usually you have no contact with a cop unless you've broken a law or are a suspect in a crime..
> ...


My brother was a US Marshall.....i figure it depends on the cop...and if you fuck with them they have every right to search you due to probable-cause. Show them an attitude and see what you get.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Sep 12, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Assume I am a citizen that wants to exert my 4th amendment rights to the fullest. What do I do? and how do I do it in a way that is respectful?


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Sep 12, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Assume I am  citizen that wants to exert my 5th amendment rights to the fullest.  What do I do? and how do I do it in a way that is respectful?


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Sep 12, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> if you fuck with them they have every right to search you due to probable-cause.



The example I used was a road block.  There was absolutely zero probable cause.  Are you a complete piece of shit?  Geez.  This is the United States of America not ancient Mongolia.

Do you even care about the Bill of Rights?  Do you even know what they are?

What if I had sex with you brother's wife or girlfriend?  Is that probably cause for your brother to stop me every time I drive a car?  or is that an abuse of power?


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2019)

vasuderatorrent said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > if you fuck with them they have every right to search you due to probable-cause.
> ...


I have a better idea...why don't you go fuck yourself, Newbie.


----------



## Andylusion (Sep 12, 2019)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Is it unconstitutional for a citizen to allow a cop to violate their 4th and 5th amendment rights?
> 
> Should we as Americans be allowed to submit to road blocks within in the various states we live?  Should we be answering questions made my police officers?
> 
> ...



Well....

While I on a limited level agree with some of what you said....

You lose me when you think you need to mouth off to the police officer.  That just makes YOU the worthless jerk that frankly we could do without.

Being a jerk, just makes you a jerk.  Grow up.   Police officers do not make the rules that they are required as part of their employment, to enforce.

If you want to change the law, then fine.  Vote for someone that will change the law.   But you have no business, being a scumbag to an officer, because you don't like that law.    The officer had nothing to do with that law.  He was just employed to enforce it.

I have the same level of disgust for people who start screaming at that 16 year old behind register, as if they are the ones who decided when the sale at Walmart was over.   They did not.  They have nothing to do with what price anything is on sale for, or how long.

Get a grip.   That officer, is just a man like you, trying to do a job, like you are, to feed his family.

And for you to treat him badly for pulling you over, because that's his job, just makes you the bastard, and I won't shed a tear if you get shot for it.   One less scum bag in the country.


----------

